# Woodhaven mouth calls, which one?



## bnew17 (Apr 4, 2008)

Going by bass pro later and was thinking about picking up a Woodhaven mouth call. Ive read alot of good things on here about them and thought id give them a try. I wanna try to get one that cuts well. I think i remember seeing about 4 or 5 different types of calls there at bass pro. Thanks


----------



## trkyburns (Apr 4, 2008)

I like the Red Wasp (i think that is what it is called).  I bought mine at Bass Pro in Macon.


----------



## bnew17 (Apr 4, 2008)

precate it...yeah im going by the one in macon too.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 4, 2008)

I thought I would never be in the group that is allowed to recomend a mouth call because I have never been able to run one until this year.  for some reason something clicked this year and I can run one pretty dang good.

after having been through a bunch of them over the last 15 years the only one I can run is a woodhaven copperhead II.  all the rest have been garbaged...all of the others have been over the counter calls too.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Apr 4, 2008)

JT made a good recomendation. The Copperhead and the Copperhead II are great calls. Easy to cutt with and I have called in 7 Gobblers this year with the Copperhead II. I have not used it but a lot of talk about the Classic V-3 goes on as well. The Proseries calls to me were a waist of my money. They have a smaller frame and are harder to call. Good Luck, Tim


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 4, 2008)

TrophyHunterNGa said:


> JT made a good recomendation. The Copperhead and the Copperhead II are great calls.



I just trashed a copperhead a few days ago.  could not get any raspy yelps out of it like the II.  course yall remember that I have not been able to run one for 14 years before this year


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 4, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I thought I would never be in the group that is allowed to recomend a mouth call because I have never been able to run one until this year.  for some reason something clicked this year and I can run one pretty dang good.
> 
> after having been through a bunch of them over the last 15 years the only one I can run is a woodhaven copperhead II.  all the rest have been garbaged...all of the others have been over the counter calls too.



i've never run the copperhead II, but have heard good things about it.


----------



## bnew17 (Apr 4, 2008)

im loving all this input guys, thanks! now i just gotta decide between the  red wasp or copperhead II


----------



## GaDeerSlayer (Apr 4, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> Going by bass pro later and was thinking about picking up a Woodhaven mouth call. Ive read alot of good things on here about them and thought id give them a try. I wanna try to get one that cuts well. I think i remember seeing about 4 or 5 different types of calls there at bass pro. Thanks



Best thing to do is buy several and see which one's work the best for you.  Woodhaven is all I use, and I love the Classic V3!  Give em a try and see what you think.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 4, 2008)

> I have not used it but a lot of talk about the Classic V-3 goes on as well.





> and I love the Classic V3!



The Classic V-3 gets my vote as well


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Apr 4, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I just trashed a copperhead a few days ago.  could not get any raspy yelps out of it like the II.  course yall remember that I have not been able to run one for 14 years before this year



The Copperhead sounds alot better when you pull the reeds apart with all that coffee stuck to them.....no wonder you sounded like a hurt dog.........

Jody Hawk turned me on to the Copperhead. Mike Pentecost told me if I liked the Copperhead, I would love the Copperhead II. He was right. It has been to only one I have used this year. Nasty Raspy is all I can say...


----------



## bnew17 (Apr 4, 2008)

well just got back from bass pro, they had "copperhead" not "copperhead II" , V-3, Sadler McGraw, Red Wasp, ,,,, i went with the Red Wasp. I played around with it love how raspy it is. Everything sounds good off of it, i just cant figure out how to cut on it to save my life.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 4, 2008)

TrophyHunterNGa said:


> Jody Hawk turned me on to the Copperhead.



Tim,
I still love my Copperheads but you ought to hear Greg Tench run his Mark Adams Split V triple reed diaphragm. Greg is pure turkey on that thing !!!!! He can get good raspy yelps and it cutts good but he can also get soft with it when need be. It's basically the same call as the Woodhaven Classic V3 with the green latex. I ordered two of em from Woodhaven yesterday.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Apr 4, 2008)

All I can say is Thanks Jody and Mike.
Yall have made the turkey hunting in my life alot more enjoyable......
Sorry about getting .
bnew I hope you have lots of success with the Red Wasp. It is one that is talked about alot. Good Luck, Tim


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 4, 2008)

copperhead and redwing are my favorites


----------



## bubdog (Apr 4, 2008)

I have tried several and I can run the Red Wing and the V3.  Bought the Red Wing on the recommendation of a guy at the NWTF show and the V3 after seeing several here on Woodys reccomend it.  Bought calls from various other manufacturers and could not do crap with them.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Apr 4, 2008)

I only carry the Matt VanCise signature mouth call. It sounds just like the Preston Pittman calls from back in the day....... Even Looks like the old Pittman


----------



## Greg Tench (Apr 5, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Tim,
> I still love my Copperheads but you ought to hear Greg Tench run his Mark Adams Split V triple reed diaphragm. Greg is pure turkey on that thing !!!!! He can get good raspy yelps and it cutts good but he can also get soft with it when need be. It's basically the same call as the Woodhaven Classic V3 with the green latex. I ordered two of em from Woodhaven yesterday.



Ive always used Marks calls. Mark has always made great diaphragms and thats about all I use. BTW...Never tried a v3 by Woodhaven,but I think its about the same as I use.


----------



## Greg Tench (Apr 5, 2008)

Jody, Went to Marks shop today and will send a call your way Monday AM.


----------



## gobblesilencer (Apr 6, 2008)

I picked up a Yargus II yesterday. It sounds pretty good. They were sold out of copperheads.


----------

